# Diesel Transmission



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Your transmission should be smooth and unobtrusive. I'd bring it in to see what the service guys think about it.

Buying a 2014 in July 2015 - was this a new or used purchase? Maybe sitting on the lot has created a bit of a problem. Or, thats the reason the previous owner sold the car.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The diesel has a transmission from a Japanese company called Aisin. It behaves completely differently than a GM transmission. 

I have driven GM transmissions all my life. And to me they are one of the strengths of GM. The subtle but strong feel of their shifts and smooth coast down are as comforting as it gets for me. 

However, GM did not have a transmission strong enough and small enough to fit this Diesel engine and the Cruze for North America. So this Aisin transmission was used. The same Aisin transmission was also used on early Cadillac SRX and Buick Regal. 

I have gotten used to this Aisin transmission mostly because the rest of the car is just so good. But the moment I'm in another car, I'm reminded of what I'm missing with a turbo-hydramatic design.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

mine is a 15 and does not ever down shift unless I give about 45 to 50% throttle input. no going from first to second it does this weird shake. car feels like its shuttering. maybe your ctd has a older tranny program and needs a update?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

it didnt do this during your test drive?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

For me no, maybe the problems like to show after a few k miles. mine is at 2300 miles from 0 and md80 has 1.5k


----------



## MD80 (Aug 27, 2015)

The car was bought brand new in July of 2015, but did sit on the lot for 11 months.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Depending on your past experience and how sensitive you are to vehicle behavior, this sounds like it could be normal to me. When I first got my CTD, it behaved a bit strange to me in a way similar to what you describe. Part of it was the transmission's own characteristics, but I also found 3 other factors that explained it (and how to remedy 2 of them):

1. When brand new, this transmission takes a while become more smooth and predictable. Once it breaks in and "learns," it's a bit more comfortable. However, that can take 5000 or even 8000 miles based on experiences others have described here. 

2. The fluid that comes in the transmission from the factory seems to either be not so great or just not well-suited for the transmission (and it's wicked expensive). I changed mine out for AMSOil Signature Series Fuel Efficient ATF around 30,000 miles, and it became a much smoother and well-behaved transmission. 

3. Not sure if you are a Diesel veteran or if this is your first, but it is a far different feel when you are coasting against 16.5:1 compression in the cylinders as compared to the 9:1 compression of the typical gasoline engine. This makes the gear changes during coasting or when get back on the pedal from coasting feel much more pronounced. Depending on your speed and RPM, there is also DFCO, where the vehicle cuts fuel to the cylinders and lets the wheels push them. Sometimes you can feel this engaging and disengaging, especially if it happens to coincide with a shift point. There's no real solution for this one, but you can lessen the amount of up/down behavior by kicking over to manual mode in situations where the transmission's behavior bothers you. It will downshift automatically for you, but it seems to hold the gears longer, and it won't upshift unless you tell it to or kick it back over to Drive. 

These things might explain some of what you are noticing. I know I noticed a lot of similar things, (My previous vehicles were all GM 4-speed automatics and Chrysler 4-speed automatics, except for the GM 3-speed auto way back in my first vehicle.) but now at 42,000 miles I'm pretty satisfied with the way my Diesel transmission behaves using the AMSOil fluid. I can still feel a difference if I drive my Jeep for a while, then come back to the Diesel, but it doesn't feel wrong anymore.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> 2. The fluid that comes in the transmission from the factory seems to either be not so great or just not well-suited for the transmission (and it's wicked expensive). I changed mine out for AMSOil Signature Series Fuel Efficient ATF around 30,000 miles, and it became a much smoother and well-behaved transmission.


Did you see any fuel economy increase after you did this? I wouldn't expect much if anything, but just curious. Overall, what makes the OEM fluid less than desireable?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Oem is a semi synthetic. It's only good until 30k miles at most.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Did you see any fuel economy increase after you did this? I wouldn't expect much if anything, but just curious. Overall, what makes the OEM fluid less than desireable?


I am uncertain about the fuel economy impact. I made some other changes right about the same time--new fuel and air filters, changed to a different tire, and started using the AMSOil Low-SAPS European engine oil. So, I don't know if the increases I saw were a result of any one of those or all of them combined. 

There are some members here who are better on the technical details about oil, so I'm hoping one of them can tell you more about the OEM fluid and how it compares to other options.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've had my CTD for 131K miles and I can say that the transmission takes some getting used to. It does do odd downshifts that feel abrupt. Mine did that from day 1. I swapped out the fluid with Amsoil and it did help smooth it out some.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Almost every review of the CDI noted the same "weirdness" to the way the tranny behaves. As mentioned before it may actually be the motor's compression making the shifts noticeable or when the tranny was custom tailored to this TD this pattern was built-in to it. 
Either way I've gottn usto t or its gottenbtter in 24k mles


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

As noted above, this transmission does have different shifting characteristics than other GM's. I have noticed it downshifts when coming to a stop, and no throttle to where it is very obvious, but I have never had the feeling it was confused or didn't know what gear it wanted. I have noticed, at very light throttle at slow speeds, around 20 MPH or a little slower, I do get an occasional couple of bucks or jerks. I never noticed this until about 5000 miles. A slight increase or decrease in throttle, it immediately goes away. This is in the engine, not the transmission (at least it feels like it to me). I attribute it to EGR function, but I may be wrong. I feels like a gasoline engine that's trying to accelerate on a very lean mixture. It's not enough to really bother me and I just give it a little more throttle. The other thing about the transmission (or the calibration) I don't like is when it's cold, it really hangs in first gear for a while.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cruzator said:


> As noted above, this transmission does have different shifting characteristics than other GM's. I have noticed it downshifts when coming to a stop, and no throttle to where it is very obvious, but I have never had the feeling it was confused or didn't know what gear it wanted. I have noticed, at very light throttle at slow speeds, around 20 MPH or a little slower, I do get an occasional couple of bucks or jerks. I never noticed this until about 5000 miles. A slight increase or decrease in throttle, it immediately goes away. This is in the engine, not the transmission (at least it feels like it to me). I attribute it to EGR function, but I may be wrong. I feels like a gasoline engine that's trying to accelerate on a very lean mixture. It's not enough to really bother me and I just give it a little more throttle. The other thing about the transmission (or the calibration) I don't like is when it's cold, it really hangs in first gear for a while.


A number of us have noticed this slow speed behaviour. It appears to be just the way the hardware and software interact in certain limited and specific circumstances. I've only ever experienced it once.


----------



## BBOBBERSON (Aug 27, 2015)

I refer to the transmission as "Quirky", it offers (in my humble opinion) a little bit of the feel of motoring cars of days long gone, and frankly, I enjoy the just slightly "off" feel. Driving most any diesel takes a bit of adjustment in driving style compared to gas... enjoy the MPG and the torque!


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks, Tomko. That's good to know.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cruzator said:


> Thanks, Tomko. That's good to know.


You can read the thread here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...ely-jerky-when-engine-cold-moving-slowly.html


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the thread, Tomko. I hadn't read that one before.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Part of the explanation for the odd shift patterns when decelerating, was to keep the turbo close to boost.

It can be an odd sensation - but if you've driven manual transmission cars and imagine downshifting a gear to engine brake down a hill, it will seem familiar.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MD80 said:


> Hello All - First time poster on CruzeTalk. Purchased new a 2014 Cruze diesel at the end of July. First off, I wanted to say that I really love the interior of the car and the configuration of it. I'm over 6 ft and I am very comfortable riding in it. I currently have 1500 miles on the car and am loving the diesel. I am getting really great mileage from it. According to the car with both city/highway it's saying 45 mpg. I would say my commute to work is 75% highway though. The one thing that I dislike about this car is the transmission and is the reason why I am writing on here because I want to hear if others are experiencing the same issues or if I have a problem.
> 
> When driving down the highway cruising at 70 the transmission functions perfectly, but if I get stuck in any traffic or have to slow down for a traffic light that is when it starts shifting wrong in my opinion. When coming to a traffic light the car shifts into a lower gear too early which sometimes causes myself to lurch forward as well. Subsequently, when the car does this it will then upshift again into the correct gear. This problem is then exacerbated if I get stuck in any traffic on the freeway. The only thing I can compare it to is somebody first starting to learn to drive a manual transmission and learning when to downshift to the correct gear. For a 6-speed automatic transmission there is no reason why a should be feeling these downshifts in my opinion. I've owned all GM cars in my life and none of them have acted in this manner. They were all 4 speeds auto transmissions though.
> 
> ...


Hi MD80, 

Welcome to the forum, and congrats on your recent purchase of the Cruze Diesel. I'm happy to hear that you are enjoying the vehicle, but apologize for the disappointment in the transmission. This is certainly not the kind of impression we wanted to provide you as a continuous customer to our products! If you need to get this situation addressed with the dealership and need some additional assistance, feel free to send me a private message. 

I would be more than happy to look into this more, and get in touch with the dealership on your behalf. Looking forward to your updates! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> Part of the explanation for the odd shift patterns when decelerating, was to keep the turbo close to boost.
> 
> It can be an odd sensation - but if you've driven manual transmission cars and imagine downshifting a gear to engine brake down a hill, it will seem familiar.


Yes. It is the most manual transmission feeling automatic that I've driven.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Very well stated!


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Our transmission feels similar to the Duramax trucks when they are in Tow-Haul mode.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Mine never shifts oddly. I feel like I can't be the only one to not have these issues.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

I can't stand the low speed shift characteristics in stop and go traffic. It's almost like the transmission is confused and not too sure what gear it should be in. It is obvious that it upshifts as soon as it can, probably for fuel economy reasons. At my work we have a fleet of 50 vehicles, all sorts of makes and models to include 12 large diesel coach bus and _nothing_ shifts like my CTD. Maybe there needs to be a software update?


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I never find my trans doing anything it shouldn't. I had this same trans in a Toyota and I would use sport shift when in the canyons. In the CTD I just leave it in drive and I love its gear selection, it seems perfect. I wonder if its some learning drive pattern by the OBC? I do like driving mine a little spirited.


----------



## MD80 (Aug 27, 2015)

I did take the car into the dealer yesterday and they looked at it today. My service writer, the transmission tech as well as the shop foreman went for a ride in the vehicle today. They did feel the shifting and said that it was normal. The transmission tech said that these transmissions take about 3,000 miles to learn one's driving characteristics. I believe him too because the gas loaner with the 1.8 engine was doing the same thing just not as harsh as the diesel. The loaner only had 900 miles as well. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> 2. The fluid that comes in the transmission from the factory seems to either be not so great or just not well-suited for the transmission (and it's wicked expensive). I changed mine out for AMSOil Signature Series Fuel Efficient ATF around 30,000 miles, and it became a much smoother and well-behaved transmission.


Did you change the fluid yourself? Was a trans fluid flush done (either by a machine or the process described elsewhere in the forum) or was it just a "drain and fill"?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> Did you change the fluid yourself? Was a trans fluid flush done (either by a machine or the process described elsewhere in the forum) or was it just a "drain and fill"?


It was a full swap done with a flush machine by my dealer.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

did a drop an top last nite with amsoil , (2nd time now) just measure what comes out an put same amount back in. tried to find plug to check proper level while running like most GM`s with no dip stick an could not find it. any body know ?? usually beside RS drive axle where comes out. can find out next week at work if no one knows.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

money_man said:


> Oem is a semi synthetic. It's only good until 30k miles at most.


For what it's worth, I'd second this. I noticed recently a weird subtle hesitation around 35mph right after the up shift (low RPMs). I'm at 37k miles. This exact same thing happened to my last Honda when it needed new fluid. I don't even think GM as a change interval on this transmission which is ridiculous.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

oilburner said:


> did a drop an top last nite with amsoil , (2nd time now) just measure what comes out an put same amount back in. tried to find plug to check proper level while running like most GM`s with no dip stick an could not find it. any body know ?? usually beside RS drive axle where comes out. can find out next week at work if no one knows.











[h=3]2014 Chevrolet Cruze 2.0L Eng Diesel[/h] 

REPLACE AUTOMATIC TRANSAXLE FLUID
Maintenance


[h=3]Fluid Level Check[/h] 

 NOTE: The fluid level must only be checked along with the fluid temperature, see scan tool, after performing work or after a loss of fluid and must be corrected, if necessary. Ensure that only the correct transmission fluid for AF40 is used for topping up.


Test conditions:
Vehicle must be on a flat surface.
Selector lever in position P.
Engine OFF.
Connect scan tool.
Delete DTCs.

Remove the transmission oil filler plug (1).Fig 19: Oil Filler Plug







Courtesy of GENERAL MOTORS COMPANY

Start the engine and allow to run until the end of the test.
Move through the selector lever positions with the foot brake depressed. Switch the selector lever from position P to D and back to P. Hold each position for at least 2 seconds.Repeat this process twice.

Check the transmission fluid temperature with the diagnostic tool.
If the transmission fluid temperature has reached about 70 to 80 °C, raise the vehicle. WARNING: Refer to Checking Hot Transmission Fluid through Drain Plug Hole Warning .


Remove the fluid check bolt (5). Remove and DISCARD the O-ring (4).Fig 20: Oil Filler Plug & Attachments







Courtesy of GENERAL MOTORS COMPANY

If the transmission fluid is flowing as a steady stream out of the transmission fluid filler overflow tube (3), drain until the fluid drips out one time per second. If no fluid comes out, add transmission fluid until it drips out of the transmission fluid filler overflow tube (3) one time per second.
Install the fluid check bolt (5) along with a NEW O-ring (4) and tighten to 8 (71 lb in).
Lower the vehicle.
Switch off the engine.
Top up 0.4 liters of transmission fluid.
Install the transmission oil filler plug with a NEW seal ring and tighten to 30 (22 lb ft).
Install the engine control module. Refer to Engine Control Module Replacement .
Raise the vehicle.
If equipped, install the engine shield. Refer to Engine Shield Replacement .
If equipped, install the front compartment insulator. Refer to Front Compartment Insulator Replacement .
Lower the vehicle.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

cruze-control said:


> the oem rims arent really doing it for me. do any of you plan on getting aftermarket rims as soon as you buy the car? im thinking of some nice 18" rims with a little bit of dish to it. how about you guys?


I didn't pick 30k miles out of thin air either. I researched this transmission like crazy before I bought my cruze. The saab guys who changed their fluid every 30k miles had transmissions that lasted way linger than the guys who changed every 90k miles or so.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

This car really need a 6 speed Manual or a DSG (Direct Shift Gearbox) like what's in the VW and it's an awesome Transmission!! , the best of both worlds.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I noticed that the down shifting wasn't as bad or noticeable after I changed over to AMSOIL's ATL transmission fluid. It is still there but much smoother it seems. I only have 18k miles on mine.


----------

